# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Fonctionnalit dsactivable ?

## SylvainPV

Bonjour,

Le message priv d'Anomaly disait "_N'hsite pas  ouvrir ton blog_", mais je m'aperois qu'on l'a dj ouvert pour moi.

J'ai du mal  comprendre cette initiative d'ouvrir un blog pour tous les membres du Club sans leur demander leur avis. J'ai un blog perso depuis des annes et je l'ai renseign  mon inscription sur Developpez dans le champ "Blog" de mon profil. Maintenant, j'ai un lien "Voir son blog" dans ma fiche profil qui ne redirige non pas vers le site renseign, mais vers ce nouveau blog forum qui va rester vide puisque je n'en ai personnellement pas l'utilit. Plus problmatique encore, non seulement on ne m'a pas demand mon avis pour ouvrir ce blog, mais je ne vois nulle part le moyen de dsactiver la fonctionnalit.

Ce systme de blogs est sans doute une excellente nouvelle pour ceux ne disposant pas dj de leur propre hbergement, mais pourquoi alors rserver la fonctionnalit aux bnficiaires d'un hbergement sur Developpez.com ? Ces personnes peuvent d'ores-et-dj se crer un blog hberg par Developpez, et avec bien plus de flexibilit sur l'outillage et la forme puisqu'ils ont un accs FTP. 

De plus, on ne manque pas de solutions pour publier sur Developpez : les articles, les news, l'ouverture de discussions forum, le contenu post sur son hbergement perso... Je comprends que ce systme de blog donne une bonne visibilit aux publications sans passer par tout le process assez lourd de la publication d'articles. Mais est-ce que a ne va pas justement dcourager les gens  crire des articles ? Je m'tonne de voir ce systme arriver, surtout en s'imposant de cette manire, alors que j'ai reu il y a un mois  peine un appel  l'aide de la part d'un responsable de section dplorant le fait qu'il n'y avait plus assez d'articles publis.

Merci donc de rendre cette fonctionnalit dsactivable, et d'expliquer davantage la raison de l'apparition de ces blogs-forums qui m'chappe pour le moment...

----------


## Anomaly

Si tu ne postes aucun billet sur ce blog tout sera comme avant sauf le lien voir son blog qui dira aux visiteurs qu'il n'y a pas de blog. En effet le blog est cr lorsque tu postes ton premier billet.

Le blog n'est pas rserv aux bnficiaires de l'hbergement seule la bta l'est comme cela est expliqu clairement dans le post it de prsentation.  :;):

----------


## SylvainPV

Il semble que ce n'tait pas assez clair puisque j'ai ouvert ce topic aprs avoir lu le post en question. Mais merci d'avoir clarifi ce point.

Si mon blog-forum (j'ai vraiment du mal avec ce nom) n'est pas encore cr, il faudrait sans doute retirer le lien "Voir son blog" non ? Le lien est toujours visible mme quand on retire la permission "Voir le blog" dans le tableau de bord.

----------

